# guaging interest... Paintball CO2 systems



## AndyL (Jun 5, 2004)

Hey folks,

After some discussion in chat about it, and meeting up with a paintball wizard... I can say for sure - using paintball CO2 bottles for planted aquaria is definitely on the horizon. 

I say this because I found a source, and some rough pricing on some custom work... 

Problem as with all manufacturers - is to make it worth their time and effort - they want a substantial minimum order (this case - 150).

How many of you out there would be interested? For rough estimate of 40us$ you'd get a fixed regulator, very fine adjustment needle valve (According to the manufacturer, they will do as low as 1bpm), and a tank side pressure guage. Just the basics - I'm sure one can add solenoids etc later if they wished. 

Advantages: Basically initial price. Pressurized system for 70$us (20/24 oz paintball tanks/bottles are under 30$) Refills might be a little easier to find for those in areas away from industrial sources. Size could make them an attractive option for those with nano tanks at the office... And there is the bling factor - after all, no exchanges - so blow all the $ you want on a fancy bottle 

Disadvantages: Long term cost - refills for the little bottles run 5-10$, and they wont last near as long as the 5lb you could get refilled for about the same price... Otherwise, it's basically the same system. 

So, what sayeth APC?

Andy


----------



## HanshaSuro (Jun 22, 2004)

I think it goes without saying that I am interested, since I was the newbie in the chat asking all the silly questions that got this started 

The main reason I am interested is that I have 3 tanks in 3 different rooms of my apartment. While it would be more economical to consolodate and bring all the tanks together, space requirements don't make that possible. I suppose it could be possible to have a 5lb tank in each room. However, some of the tanks, like the 10 gallon on my dresser, do not have much space around them or below them to house such a tank. With a 20oz paintball tank, I should be able to just set it on the dresser next to the tank - no problem.

What kind of custom work does this entail, Andy?

Edit: Incidentally, I managed to find the disposable CO2 line put out by ADA in Japan. LINK Those bottles seem about as small as paintball tanks. Funny part is that the gas is scented to smell like different natural locations such as "Amazonian", "Malayan" and "African"


----------



## AndyL (Jun 5, 2004)

LOL Yeah I knew you'd be in a hurry to find out 

The custom work is basically the regulator, while I did find a 30psi regulator last night that was designed for the paintball world, after talking to the gunsmith (or markersmith or whatever you'd call him) found it would be completely unsuitable for this application. So the regulators (the one thing that is hard to find) would have to be custom made with internals designed to put out a slower steady stream of gas. To that, I also requested the 1" guage. Buying the needle valves from the same manufacturer - saves us money - <10$ each vs buying online at 25+. A few pennies (almost litteraly) for assembly saves us on teflon tape and headaches due to leaks... 

One of the nice things about the paintball system, is on multiple tanks... If you have an existing tank you could use it to refill the smaller paintball bottles. A refill kit costs 40-100$ depending on quality/source, digital scale chances are you have, or can buy for a few more dollars. Then use the large tank (upside down - so it dispenses liquid co2) to refill the smaller bottles. Thus you're getting your CO2 for the same price, but can use it on multiple systems. 

Andy


----------



## Rolo (May 12, 2004)

I'm interested! Just have a few questions.

How large is the tank?
As a double check, that _is_ 1 b/minute, NOT 1 b/second right? 
Will any welding shop have a problem refilling it?


----------



## AndyL (Jun 5, 2004)

Yes that is 1 bubble per minute, I asked 4 times to make sure... 

Tanks can be found at almost any sporting goods stores, paintball outfitters or on ebay, even walmart sells them. They range in sizes from 8 - 24oz, overall size, is pretty small check out some of the paintball vendors online to see the overall sizes.

Refills - probably not by your local welding shop - instead you'd have to go to a sporting goods store that dealt with paintball gear (Someone said target refilled them? I know my local canadian tire does) paintball shop, or paintball field. Chances are you have many more local options to have these refilled than their larger bretheren. I've heard prices ranging from 1$ to 10$ (10 being my local canadian tire store) for the 24oz refill... 

Andy


----------



## HanshaSuro (Jun 22, 2004)

I'm interested! (obviously...)


----------



## Rolo (May 12, 2004)

I'm still interested too. About when will these regulators be avaliable? Just as a side question, aproximately how long will a 20oz last on a 20 gallon? Looking at fill ups every month?


----------



## AndyL (Jun 5, 2004)

Well, I ordered a prototype for testing, should have it in 5 weeks... Figure on at least a couple months of testing - then some time for production units. Until I get the prototype - no idea on how long the tanks would last. I did find a spiffy 35oz paintball tank however - there may be even larger ones. 

I actually may not be the one selling these, got an offer from a retailer - which I'm seriously considering accepting 

Andy


----------



## HanshaSuro (Jun 22, 2004)

Hmm... Boo middle-man markup! Just kidding...  I'll be happy to see something like this at all.


----------



## charels363 (Sep 16, 2004)

i am interested in this. i was trying to do so just can't find right regulartor for it. can you tall me how it works so far?


----------



## HanshaSuro (Jun 22, 2004)

Andy, any updates?


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

I have been looking to do this for some time now, my only problem is that I've asked around and those who refill my CO2 tanks won't touch these cyclinders and the ones who do work with paintball cylinders use a mixture of oil/CO2 which helps lubricate the gun, none of them could garantee me that no oil would get into the cylinder so I'd have to refill these myself.

At this stage I just need an adapter for the paintball cylinder to turn into a regular pipe thread so I can use normal regulators and refill them myself. Short of making one myself I'm haven't been very successful in tracking one down.

Giancarlo


----------



## AndyL (Jun 5, 2004)

Gpodio: your information is wrong. The paintballers use the exact same CO2 we'd get for our tanks... From the same place, with the same exchange cylinders. There is no "Paintball" grade of CO2 - just industrial and medical grades. There is no oil added (this myth comes from the days of the daisie air rifles - I've heard the little daisie cartridges had oil in them)

No updates, still waiting patiently on the regulators...

Andy


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

Then I need to visit a different sporting good store because that's what they told me, they said they use a little oil in all their refills and so can't gurantee that my refill would not be contaminated. Anyway, that was a regular employee, who knows perhaps he doesn't have a clue what he's talking about.... I hope so. I'll look around for another store tha does paintball refills and will let you know.

Thanks
Giancarlo


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Sorry, I must have missed this thread.

Wouldn't it be cheaper and safer to purchase the ADA regulators?

I used this system exclusively for many years. I can tell you I would get about 2 months out of the tiny cylinders.


----------



## HanshaSuro (Jun 22, 2004)

ADA regulators run on the same threading as paintball tanks? I assure they are fairly expensive?


----------



## Marc (Apr 27, 2005)

Any updates on this? I'm interested in getting one.

Also I'd like to get a confirmation if ADA regulators will fit paintball tanks.

Ive been researching this for a bit now and found out that only certain places can fill paintball tanks.

I found this online, basically you can use a 10-20# co2 tank and fill your own paintball tanks.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Paintball-CO2-T...190940798QQcategoryZ83044QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## adin (Oct 9, 2004)

http://www.nano-reef.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=16410


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

I noticed that the other day but htere is no description. I don't know much about paintball but that is a drop forward I believe. Another option is to use a on/off. Depending on the type and brand, these parts thread onto the cylinder but have an outlet on the side thread for 5/32 NPT or something. Actually I believe it is the same thread the Clippard metering valves we like so much use. I read an article where you can use the on/off and the metering valve without the regulator just fine. I will be danged if I can find that article again though, had pictures and everything.

Also, most high end, dedicated paint ball stores can switch the stem on the cylinder with one threaded like the bigger cylinders. Then you can just attach a regulator right to it. That swap will cost ~30$ US. The guy at the marker store also told me you should be able to find a regulator capable of handling the Co2 pressures at Home Depot. Never looked into it though.


----------



## duckdog (Oct 21, 2005)

I am interested more info please


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Ok, it seems that a small size CO2 cylinder and gauge are not impossible. 

But what about the price? If it's comparable to a 5 lb bottle and gauge then why not get the bigger one?. Two reasons to choose the small one would be its looks or space considerations. Anything else that I don't see?

--Nikolay


----------



## Marc (Apr 27, 2005)

I think the whole apeal to getting something setup like this, is size, not cost.

Unfortuantly when you shrink stuff down- sometimes it cost more.


----------



## adin (Oct 9, 2004)

_________________________________


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

Agreed, it is the size not the cost. I don't want to use a 5# cylinder on a little 5 gallon aquarium that I keep at work, but I would definitely consider a small co2 kit, and my tank would look way better with it.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

That is exactly what I was talking about adin. Any major paintball shop should be able to swap the standard paintball fitting with the one in the photo. That is the regular CO2 thread/fitting type that will fit the standard brewer's/welder's/aquarist's regulator.


----------



## Marc (Apr 27, 2005)

NICE ADIN! Can you give us more information on it?

Dennis- any idea where that could be bought?


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Marc, I guess that would depend on your location. In my area, Point Blank Paintball in West Springfield Mass. will do that for you. A fire extinguisher supply company could probably do it also, maybe even a welding supply place. I do not know the size but "they" make a 2.5lb fire extinguisher and I bet yourlocal supplier could hook you up witha used on. I have a used 5lb CO2 extinguisher, shiny red tank and everything


----------



## Marc (Apr 27, 2005)

I'm a little confused on what type of tank and valve is in the picture posted by adin. Is the valve a standard valve that are normally on standard co2 tanks? And is the tank in that picture a paintball tank or something else?


----------



## SnyperP (Dec 10, 2004)

Are you sure that's a paintball tank or is it just a 1.25lb canister. Paintball canisters are stamped in oz. Though i could see how a 1.25 co2 tank would solve some problems here.


----------



## Marc (Apr 27, 2005)

SnyperP said:


> Are you sure that's a paintball tank or is it just a 1.25lb canister. Paintball canisters are stamped in oz. Though i could see how a 1.25 co2 tank would solve some problems here.


Yeah it definitly does solve some problems. I just didnt know they came in that size...


----------



## Marc (Apr 27, 2005)

bump!

I wanted to know if the tank in the picture is a paintball tank with a cga-320 valve or standard size 1.25# co2 tank.

I've been having a hard time finding a shop that sells a standard co2 tank that size.


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

There is also another thread currently going that has started talking about mini-co2 systems.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/showthread.php?t=10744


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

Marc said:


> bump!
> 
> I wanted to know if the tank in the picture is a paintball tank with a cga-320 valve or standard size 1.25# co2 tank.
> 
> I've been having a hard time finding a shop that sells a standard co2 tank that size.


You can scroll down the page and see the breakmate co2 cylinders, they are 1.25#.

http://www.mrbreakmate.com/cpi/html/parts.html

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7548865217&category=57074


----------



## adin (Oct 9, 2004)

the cylinder is similar to the breakmate but topped with the CGA 320 valve. custom setup


----------



## Marc (Apr 27, 2005)

adin- can you be a little more specific on what type of bottle that is? Is it a paintball canister with a CGA 320 valve?


----------



## Marc (Apr 27, 2005)

fishfry said:


> You can scroll down the page and see the breakmate co2 cylinders, they are 1.25#.
> 
> http://www.mrbreakmate.com/cpi/html/parts.html
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7548865217&category=57074


Ahh thanks for the link- seems like the only place thats selling it.
Also i cant find any places that sell CGA 320 valves>?


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

I would contact the breakmate website owner because wherever they are getting the cylinders from probably also sells the cylinders with the typical CGA320 valve. I think the welding supply store will look at you crazy if you bring in a 1# cylinder, they looked at me like I was from another planet when I brough in a 2.5#, hehe.

I really think the regulator below is the way to go, you can change the nipple output to a needle valve since it is 3/8" threaded and the bottom fits 5/8" and is made for disposable cartridges, but I think 5/8" is also the same as paintball cylinders. Never actually seeing one in person I can't comment with any certainty though.

http://www.lelandltd.com/products/reg_spec.html


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

I don't really understand this, can someone help me out, so in order to use the little cannister of co2 you'll need to buy that regulator that fishfry has linked?


----------



## imatrout (May 12, 2005)

I'm interested too! However, for a nano tank, I think if somebody came up with a $10 device that could simultaneously puncture and seal plastice soda bottle cap, they would have a winner.

For 50 cents I can buy a 2 liter bottle of soda water. If I could get the CO2 out in BPM's, I think it could last a week or more supplying a 1-3 gallon tank. Maybe longer! You need a device that has a needle valve built in and a hose attachment, but on the other end, clamps to the bottle top, punctures it and forms a seal.


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

That Leland regulator seems to be identical to one used by ADA.


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

imatrout said:


> I'm interested too! However, for a nano tank, I think if somebody came up with a $10 device that could simultaneously puncture and seal plastice soda bottle cap, they would have a winner.
> 
> For 50 cents I can buy a 2 liter bottle of soda water. If I could get the CO2 out in BPM's, I think it could last a week or more supplying a 1-3 gallon tank. Maybe longer! You need a device that has a needle valve built in and a hose attachment, but on the other end, clamps to the bottle top, punctures it and forms a seal.


I would be worried about fouling the regulator by using the co2 in soda bottles.

I will fill everyone in on the price when I recieve my quote from Leland, they sell directly to consumers.


----------



## imatrout (May 12, 2005)

fishfry said:


> I would be worried about fouling the regulator by using the co2 in soda bottles.
> 
> I will fill everyone in on the price when I recieve my quote from Leland, they sell directly to consumers.


There would be no regulator, only a needle valve.....


----------



## JimM (Aug 26, 2005)

I'm interested in some sort of compact solution, I havent decided paintball size or ADA style yet but I found this.. sorry if its a repost.
http://www.beveragefactory.com/50500.shtml
seems to be the Leland regulator with alot of extra junk..


----------



## Marc (Apr 27, 2005)

So let me back up here for a second. That lelad regulator- what canister will that fit? will if fit the paintball tanks?


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

Marc said:


> So let me back up here for a second. That lelad regulator- what canister will that fit? will if fit the paintball tanks?


That Leland regulator fits disposable co2 cartridges of 3/8" or 5/8". I am trying to find out if the Leland regulator can fit paintball cylinders pressurized to 850 PSI, because I think they are also 5/8". It was designed for disposables though.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

fishfry said:


> That Leland regulator fits disposable co2 cartridges of 3/8" or 5/8". I am trying to find out if the Leland regulator can fit paintball cylinders pressurized to 850 PSI, because I think they are also 5/8". It was designed for disposables though.


I am pretty sure it is a different thread spacing even if it is the same diameter. The Leleand is made to actually peirce a disposable cartridge...

That being said, Drs Foster and Smaith sell that exact regulator along with a 2.5 gallon CO2 cylinder. The wording in the cataloge is "for use with the cylinder listed below" but I do not know if that is a marketing ploy or not.

Any good paintball store can swap the factory thread stem to a standard CGA320, at least mine will although I have not had them do it.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

http://www.engravingschool.com/private/PalmControl.htm

Here is how you woudl use that Leland regulator with a regular paintball cylinder


----------



## Marc (Apr 27, 2005)

dennis- you the man!


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

awesome!! if this works out I think a lot of people will be very happy.


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

dennis said:


> I am pretty sure it is a different thread spacing even if it is the same diameter. The Leleand is made to actually peirce a disposable cartridge...
> 
> That being said, Drs Foster and Smaith sell that exact regulator along with a 2.5 gallon CO2 cylinder. The wording in the cataloge is "for use with the cylinder listed below" but I do not know if that is a marketing ploy or not.
> 
> Any good paintball store can swap the factory thread stem to a standard CGA320, at least mine will although I have not had them do it.


I can't seem to find the dr FS regulator you are talking about, I just see the standard azoo one.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

fishfry said:


> I can't seem to find the dr FS regulator you are talking about, I just see the standard azoo one.


Actually, it might have been pet solutions or something. As soon as I saw the price I did not care, but I do recognize the regulator and remember being able to make out the Leland name on it.


----------



## thatguy (Oct 16, 2005)

so no one knows the cost of the leland regulator yet? it looks good in the pic....


----------



## Marc (Apr 27, 2005)

http://www.petsolutions.com/Amano+Type+CO2+Regulator-I-12516803-I-.aspx


----------



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

Ouch...
I can feel a hole burning straight through my pocket, my wallet, and into my thigh...

I might as well just get an Azoo regulator and a 2.5# co2 cylinder for my 10 gal., I thought this might have been a neat alternative. Keep that _excellent_ APC brainstorming work up! What exactly do you do dennis? You're a _machine!_


----------



## russell (Dec 7, 2004)

bummer, i just read all 6 pages of this thread to find out that the regulator is 140 bucks lol


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

You don't have to buy through a middle man, Leland sells directly to consumers. I am still waiting to receive my quote because the sales department is out of town. It will definitely be pricey, but still way cheaper than the ADA regulator. In my situation I can't bring a 2.5# cylinder to my workplace, there is just no way they would allow that, so this is a great alternative.

Another website sells the regulator plus an attachment for 5 dollars cheaper than petsolutions.

http://www.morebeer.com/product.html?product_id=18313


----------



## sumoarigato (Nov 30, 2005)

Lower Price! I found the Leland regulator for $100 _including_ shipping at this site:
http://www.austinhomebrew.com/produ...10143&osCsid=6d4ff726fbf613f89da41a1fa0c96741

It fits the 74g CO2 bottles, which they also sell for under $10 each, so I'd rather go for the paint ball cylinder approach since they're refillable, and bigger.

Does anyone know where to find the 20oz adaptor that Dennis linked to at the engravingschool.com site? I can't seem to find them anywhere.

So would I just need the Leland regulator, a 20oz paintball tank, and the 20oz adaptor to make this work?

Thanks everyone.


----------



## BJRuttenberg (Sep 25, 2005)

I'm definately interested...used to be an avid paintballer and have tons of c02 bottles which are just sitting around...and man I would be happy if I could slap a regulator on one of these suckers...


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

99 dollars, now we are talking!!


----------



## magicmagni (Aug 19, 2004)

Wow this is all great. Feel like a kid in a candy store. It just so happens that I have been looking for a compact solution for my 10 gallon tank. Getting a 5lbs C02 tank is out of the question for me. Compact is key and this is the ticket. I also have a lot of the disposable Co2 bottles around from when I did a lot of cycling (used to use them to fill the tires) and what's great is that you can get replacement cartridges anywhere- talk about convenient. I think anything under $150 is reasonable considering that the alternative (ADA) will be at least $100 more- unless you want "spring shower" scented C02 LOL  

Overall I think it's worth the cost and a convenient alternative to using SC excel daily or having this big tank next to your little desktop nano tank at work. I can't imagine walking into work with a 5lbs. Co2 tank. Security would probably think I'm blowing up the place or something!

So has anyone set one up yet?


----------



## magicmagni (Aug 19, 2004)

Well I guess I'm the first then to set one up. Thanks to this thread I was able to order from Austin Homebrew supply the Leland regulator for $100. I also ordered two 75G disposable C02 cartridges from them bringing the total to $118- not bad. The regulator is top notch. Very well made. Oddly they had some kind of adapter screwed into the side and then a barb screwed into that. Don't really see why the adapter was needed as the barb screwed right into the regulator without the adapter.

I was going to install it with a solenoid valve, but it turns out that the one I had was leaking so I decided not to run one for now although it's a possibility in the future. So what I did for now is replace the barb on the regulator with a needle valve ($10-15 clippard valve) I used a brass bushing adapter (had it sitting around the garage) to adapt the needle valve to the regulator. From the needle valve it goes to a DIY bubble counter I made and then to the glass diffuser in the tank. My recommendation though for anyone setting this up would be to buy a diffuser WITH a bubble counter built in to reduce clutter- especially important on smaller tanks. My tank is a 10 gallon so It's not too bad.

Another cool thing I found out was that I was able to use the packaging material (a piece of plastic that protects the knob of the regulator in shipping) as a base for the whole unit. The Co2 can fits snugly and it holds the whole thing upright.

So here are some pics of it.

Fits in the palm of my hand..









Close-up of the regulator and needle valve hooked up to it.


----------



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

That's awesome. There's hope yet for my 10 gal! And 2 gal too... maybe...


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

that's awesome magicmagni, let us know how long the 75g bottle lasts


----------



## magicmagni (Aug 19, 2004)

fishfry said:


> that's awesome magicmagni, let us know how long the 75g bottle lasts


Well so far it lasted 24 hours and fizzed out. Whoops! I found a pretty bad leak at the bushing that adapts the needle valve to the regulator. This time I put some teflon tape it and got it nice and tight. Normally wouldn't use the stuff on a compression fitting, but checked again for leaks and non found this time so it worked. So far on the new 75G cartridge 12 hours. I'm currently running it into a Tom Bar Venturi reactor at about 10 bubbles a minute give or take so we'll see.

If I can get two months out of one cartridge that would be sweet, but if not I think I'll be getting one of those adapters so that I can run it to a paintball refillable C02 bottles (which seems to be about the size of a 2 liter pop bottle)

I am also going to run a solenoid. I found one for only $30 at Aquabuys so I think I'm gonna get it since the one I currently have is a POS and also leaks like crazy. BTW does anyone know if it would be a problem to run the solenoid valve after the needle valve? I normally run them before, but doing it after is going to be easier I think.


----------



## bpm2000 (Jul 5, 2005)

sumoarigato said:


> Lower Price! I found the Leland regulator for $100 _including_ shipping at this site:
> http://www.austinhomebrew.com/produ...10143&osCsid=6d4ff726fbf613f89da41a1fa0c96741
> 
> It fits the 74g CO2 bottles, which they also sell for under $10 each, so I'd rather go for the paint ball cylinder approach since they're refillable, and bigger.
> ...


Any word on this adaptor? Hope that teflon tape works out magic.


----------



## magicmagni (Aug 19, 2004)

That's the one I got. Yeah so that teflon tape is holding out fine. No leaks. Running it now at a steady bubble per second.


----------



## whitepine (Aug 14, 2004)

my first pressurized co2 setup was similar to this. I used a paintball co2 tank with an adapter to a keg regulator with a inline needle valve that I got from a great local hardware store. The whole setup cost around $60 with co2 proof tubing. I ended up getting a few of the Milwaukee combos with a selinoid for a little more.

Cheers, Whitepine


----------



## billykid7171 (Dec 7, 2005)

How full is your tank now? any updates?


----------



## magicmagni (Aug 19, 2004)

Ok here's an update. It's been about 18 days on this 75g cartridge with a bubble rate of 1 bub/second. I noticed the pressure increase last night (most likely the end of tank dump) and by this morning it was still bubbling into the reactor, but there was almost no pressure. Fortunately the pressure increase was only a few PSI and the bubble rate only slightly increased at end of tank dump. Like maybe a bubble every 3/4 of a second instead of every second.
Note that I still do not have the solenoid, which if I did the time could have been doubled. So potentially the 75G cartridge can last just over a month at 1 bubble a minute, which is reasonable.

As far as practically and running costs of the whole thing I think that my rate of C02 delivery is pretty much at the maximum end of the spectrum that you would want to use with this size cartridge and a solenoid. Although I'd like to see a bit longer between servicing, it only takes 30 seconds to replace and set again. That said though I think that this size cartridge would be perfect though for the nanos or any application where you'd want to run under 1 bubble a second, then the service life I'd imagine would be even better. Perhaps up to several months on one $8 cartridge. Not bad for such a small device.

I think though that for 1 bubble/second and up that one of these with an adapter would be ideal. $20 for a 9oz tank. About the size of a 2 liter pop bottle. This is probably what I will end up using in the long run when I get the adapter for it. Nice thing is that it is refillable at the local paintball place. I suspect that with this I could get a least 6 months and it's still small enough to fit behind the tank on the shelf. This size should be good for up to a 40g fishtank I would think.










Next up now is an 88g cartridge that I got from the local Sportsmart. Got 2 for $15. I should be able to pass the 20 day mark (running 24/7) with this one, but once these are gone I'm probably going to get one of these refillable ones.


----------



## bichirboy (Dec 28, 2005)

I have a 68 cubic inch 4500 psi CO2 tank from my paintball days. Any idea how much CO2 this will hold compared to say a 20 oz bottle? Keep in mind that the tank I have used just air, not liquid like the metal bottles.


----------



## magicmagni (Aug 19, 2004)

Anyone know a place that sells an adapter for that leland regulator so that I could use one of those paintball tanks? I can find adapter that adapt a disposable cartridge to a gun that takes those tanks, but not the other way around. I know the one from the engraving place linked to in there, but the price is a little steep for what it is.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Have a machinisy friend make youone from brass. It would be a simple part to make.


----------



## magicmagni (Aug 19, 2004)

Now you're talking!


----------



## lamthuyduong (Aug 13, 2004)

*$100 mini co2 system*

http://www.octopustap.com/cart/product_info.php?cPath=26&products_id=48


----------



## bpm2000 (Jul 5, 2005)

..well there it is!


----------



## lamthuyduong (Aug 13, 2004)

*$104.99 mini co2 system*

http://www.octopustap.com/cart/product_info.php?cPath=26&products_id=49


----------



## Scrimp (Oct 13, 2004)

Anyone buy one and try it on their tank yet? Where does everyone buy their CO2 set-ups from anyways?


----------



## magicmagni (Aug 19, 2004)

That's a great find lamthuyduong! And with the 9oz (255g) paintball tank one could get several months of C02. That's not bad $130 for all of that. It's pretty comparable to what I paid setting up mine with the Leland regulator and 88g disposable cartridge although this has more capacity which would be better on larger tanks or someone who doesn't want to change out a cartridge as frequently


----------



## adin (Oct 9, 2004)

sumoarigato said:


> Lower Price! I found the Leland regulator for $100 _including_ shipping at this site:
> http://www.austinhomebrew.com/produ...10143&osCsid=6d4ff726fbf613f89da41a1fa0c96741
> 
> It fits the 74g CO2 bottles, which they also sell for under $10 each, so I'd rather go for the paint ball cylinder approach since they're refillable, and bigger.
> ...


now $129


----------



## adin (Oct 9, 2004)

i want a leland regulator + adapter + 3.5oz cylinder

http://cgi.ebay.com/BLACK-3-5-oz-Co...214577648QQcategoryZ16051QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## magicmagni (Aug 19, 2004)

That would be a nice setup. Austin Homebrew had a good price on that regulator- I guess they figured it was too good! Anyways I wish there was a less expensive adapter for that regulator. The one on that engraving site is overpriced. O' well. I've been mostly satisfied with the large disposable cartridges on my 10 gallon. I found some 98g disposables at the local sporting goods store for only $5 each so I stocked up on a few of them. I'm also currently working on integrading a miniature solenoid vavle so I'm not wasting Co2 at night. I'm trying to get the service time on one of these cartridges from about 4 weeks up to around 8 weeks. $5 for 8 weeks of Co2 won't be as bad. That's less than fishfood.


----------



## adin (Oct 9, 2004)

another setup:

http://www.beertech.net/articles/paintball_co2.html










hth


----------



## adin (Oct 9, 2004)

http://www.customaquatic.com/customaquatic/newproducts.asp

Description: Red Sea CO2 Pro System DELUXE for PAINTBALL CO2 cylinders (CO2 cylinder not included). Includes Red Sea Reactor 500, solenoid valve, CO2 Regulator for Paintball CO2 cylinders, high precision in-line Needle Valve, Bubble Counter with integrated check valve, real time CO2 monitor, and 3 meters of CO2 tubing.


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

I bet in a little time other companies will make a similar paintball based system. It just takes one company to start the trend...If you are in SCAPE I believe this system will be utilized in the demo tank next week.


----------



## sumoarigato (Nov 30, 2005)

Here's a pic of the Red Sea CO2 Pro System kit:
http://www.petsolutions.com/CO2+Pro+System-I-30751070-I-C-13-C-.aspx


----------



## adin (Oct 9, 2004)

another


----------



## shake (Feb 26, 2006)

I found this set up on another forum. Perfect for nano's.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

shake said:


> I found this set up on another forum. Perfect for nano's.


Oh...I like that one.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

ya, but who makes it?!


----------



## shake (Feb 26, 2006)

Not sure who makes it, but it is available from the following site. www.up-aqua.com

It is not a very good site, and there is no prices to their products. But they seem to have a good range of products.


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

Do they ship to other countries?


----------



## adin (Oct 9, 2004)

18 hours left...

(not my auction. i'd bid, but i rarely buy used equipment)










i have no experience with this seller

http://cgi.ebay.com/EHEIM-FILTER-PU...758211904QQcategoryZ20758QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



> HERE IS A FILTERING SYSTEM WITH A EHEIM ECCO 2233 FILTER.
> 
> INCLUDED IS A CO2 JALECO REGULATOR, TWO TANKS, AND A NISSO WEEKLY TIMER.
> 
> ...


a GREAT price so far


----------



## TetraFreak (Mar 15, 2006)

I've got a bid on it!

I'm leary of used equipment, but parting out in worst case scenario will recoupe any monies spent.

Plus I'm local so shipping isn't an issue, Hopefully it won't turn into a bidding war.


----------



## magicmagni (Aug 19, 2004)

Watch out it says the electrical stuff is 100V. That is not standard Voltage here.


----------



## vic46 (Oct 20, 2006)

*CO2 regulator*

Aquaculture Supplies, Pond Supplies, Lake Aeration, Aquarium Supplies, Orlando, Florida.

This is the best price I have seen for a pressurized CO2 system. Doesn't have bubble counter or check valve. The bubble counter is an easy DIY. I would not consider setting up any system that does NOT have a check valve. Suicidal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!. Also no tank.


----------



## mhoy (Jun 12, 2007)

I've a limited 8" W x8" D x24" H storage area and I want to do CO2 on my new 24 g tank.

The Red Sea one looks a little plasticy (but I've never seen it in person).

Looks like the leland model here:
http://morebeer.com/view_product/18311/

Another small regulator:
http://www.octopustap.com/cart/product_info.php?cPath=26&products_id=49

Anyone post the prices on the mini Leland CO2 regulator with a connector to a Paint Gun CO2 cartridge?


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Its already being done. Red Sea has a C02 regulator system that uses a paint gun C02 cartidge, and it even cmes with one. You can buy it on the internet or at your local store.


----------



## mhoy (Jun 12, 2007)

Edit: The Red Sea regulator does have two gauges./Edit

For a tiny bit more there seems to be better choices that are also compact.

$85 with dual gauges. Nice, relatively small. What do you guys think? http://www.williamsbrewing.com/Prod...91&ParentType=1&Category_ID=148&StartRecord=1


----------



## mhoy (Jun 12, 2007)

According to this other thread, the taprite 740 series has a minimal dump when the tank empties. 
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...19056-wet-thumb-forum-device-avoid-co2-2.html

I'll probably order the following single regulator system for $89 for use with a paint ball tank.








http://www.octopustap.com/cart/product_info.php?cPath=31_26&products_id=49


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Take a look at this. It will allow you to use most regulators with a paintball cylinder. Hmmm....:-k


----------

